

Automating Web Performance data collection with BrowserMob Proxy and Selenium - AutomatedTester
http://www.theautomatedtester.co.uk/blog/2012/automating-web-performance-data-collection-with-browsermob-proxy-and-selenium.html

======
sunnysideup
A _cross-browser_ solution for the same problem is to use the Fiddler2
Proxy/API to collect the performance Data. AlertFox uses this approach:
[http://blog.alertfox.com/2011/05/upcoming-features-web-
traff...](http://blog.alertfox.com/2011/05/upcoming-features-web-traffic-
protocols.html)

~~~
Lightbody
The technique covered in this article is also cross-browser.

